# Control indicator operator's card?



## prhray (30 Apr 2016)

Can someone post a link to the operator's card for the control indicator? Thanks.


----------



## Occam (30 Apr 2016)

Control Indicator for what piece of kit?


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (30 Apr 2016)

PM me your DWAN address and I'll send you a copy


----------

